

The Lesson of the Sony Hack: We Should All Jump to the Erasable Internet - b_emery
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/12/18/the-lesson-of-the-sony-hack-we-should-all-jump-to-the-erasable-internet/

======
preillyme
This month’s news provides yet another occasion for a friendly public-service
reminder to anyone who uses a digital device to say anything to anyone, ever.
Don’t do it. Don’t email, don’t text, don’t update, don’t send photos.

